# units - english or metric for EIT



## edwin_dummy (Jan 23, 2007)

a friend of mine is asking me the units used for EIT exam (english or metric)..

i have forgotten already..

was it metric for general morning

and mixed english and metric for civil afternoon?


----------



## Hill William (Jan 23, 2007)

I thought it was mixed throughout. I say this because I thought I remember pressure being in PSI and MPa. But, it has been a long time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 23, 2007)

I took Environmental which is a bitch for mixed units within the same problem. Flow in MGD and concentration in mg/L and so on.

Don't know about the other disciplines. I believe the morning general section was mixed as well.


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

Hm, I think the morning section was mixed. The civil afternoon section was mostly english.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 23, 2007)

> Exam - FE
> Length - 8 hours (two 4-hour sessions)
> 
> Questions - 180 multiple-choice (120 for morning session, 60 for afternoon session)
> ...


Straight from NCEES website

Link to all exams - Exam Format


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 23, 2007)

Regardless, I think it is FREAKIN' REDICULOUS that our government and everyone else (NCEES) hasn't given up on the whole "Let's switch to Metric" thing. That is so 1980's.

If I were President:

1. You must speak American (I think the English talk funny)

2. You must pay for your tacos using dollars (U.S. currency)

3. You must use our method of measurements and units.

Here in America, we drive 10 miles to work, at 70 miles and hour, getting 18 miles per gallon in our Chevy SUV.

We don't go 4.7 kilometers, at 200 meters per second, getting 12 kilometers per meter.

For the record, I usually COMPLAIN about this exact topic over a PINT (not a cubic centimeter)

Now, I have nothing against foreigners or immigrants, but I wouldn't dare move to France and tell them they need to make American a national lanquage, or go to England and tell them they better start driving on the proper side of the road???

Rant over.


----------



## PEsoon2B (Jan 23, 2007)

Yup. When you go to jail, the bail is set in Dollars.

Don't know if that is relevant but


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 23, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> Regardless, I think it is FREAKIN' REDICULOUS that our government and everyone else (NCEES) hasn't given up on the whole "Let's switch to Metric" thing. That is so 1980's.
> If I were President:
> 
> 1. You must speak American (I think the English talk funny)
> ...


This is off topic but your rant really got me in the mood:

*********RANT ON*************

So when is a viable third party going to surface here to overthrow the idiot Democrats and the waffling spineless yellow bellied pussified Republicans? As bad as it sounds, we could use about 4 years of seriously old school dictatorship here to remind everyone how this country is supposed to work. We could then revolt and overthrow said dictator and I daresay the country would be much better off for the struggle.

*********RANT OFF*************


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 23, 2007)

Watching the HBO series "ROME" really makes me think our Congress is run like the Roman Senate used to be.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 23, 2007)

Man, talk about a hijack. Lol! Sorry guys.


----------



## grover (Jan 24, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> For the record, I usually COMPLAIN about this exact topic over a PINT (not a cubic centimeter)


Are you talking about a US pint or an Imperial pint? Frankly, in this context, I prefer to use the Imperial pint.
As to the PE and FE- the questions use common industry units. EG, you might have a question about motors that only list it in hp, but the majority of questions are done using SI. As I recall, you were given most values in both SI and english units. I chose to work the FE entirely in SI, with the exception of those questions that are customarily English in nature.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 24, 2007)

I also convert my units over at the beginning and then convert back at the end. This gives more room for a simple error, and adds to the time for each problem. I know I'm hard headed, but it's how I operate.

grover, good point, an imperial pint works best.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 24, 2007)

PEsoon2B said:


> Yup. When you go to jail, the bail is set in Dollars.


How much $$ was yours set at?


----------

